

Ask HN - How do I find a reputable hacker to help design prototype? - somecola

I have been interested in applying for various startup weekends or programs, such as Y Combinator, but in order to gain entry one is required to have a working prototype. My question is how do you go about finding the right person/company to code for you? My idea is simple and based on existing API, just need to wrap into a new platform.
======
mindcrime
Are you trying to find a hacker to join you as a co-founder, or are you just
looking to outsource the development? If it's the former you might find it
difficult. See:
[http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2010-1...](http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2010-12.html#e2010-12-01T15_45_40.htm)

If it's the latter, just ask your connections to recommend a good outsourced
development shop, or wait for somebody here to chime in.

~~~
somecola
Appreciate the response. Right now looking to outsource development. If
prototype gains interest then need to partner-up or hire on. Really just need
a bare bones proto using geo-loc technology. Thanks again.

